# DVD Nav, but where does single CD go?



## ebarba (Nov 1, 2002)

This maybe a silly question, but from the brochure and any picture I have been able to garner, I can't figure out where the single CD slot is if you have the DVD Nav system in a 2003 M3? 

Anybody know?


Thanks,


-eric


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Behind the nav screen. The screen tilts down to reveal the CD slot.


----------



## ebarba (Nov 1, 2002)

COOL.....Thanks!


-eric


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

From xrayhj's 9/29/2002 post:


----------



## ebarba (Nov 1, 2002)

Thanks for those cool pics. Kinda reminds me of my sony dvd player with the motorized panel. 


Thanks!


-eric


----------

